# Is oil based paint going to be banned here?



## S.L.F (15 Jun 2008)

I understand the British govt is planning to phase out the amounts of oil based paints their manufacturers produce.
I know most painters don't want them banned.
I was wondering whether or not it will be happening here and when is it likely to come into effect.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Jun 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I understand the British govt is planning to phase out the amounts of oil based paints their manufacturers produce.



Why do they intend doing this?


----------



## S.L.F (16 Jun 2008)

sueellen said:


> Why do they intend doing this?



[broken link removed]

Basically oil based paints have harmful VOCS in them and there are alternatives.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jun 2008)

S.L.F said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Basically oil based paints have harmful VOCS in them and there are alternatives.


 
I'm guessing more expensive.


----------



## Towger (16 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> I'm guessing more expensive.


 
"Acrylic paint" I made the mistake of buying some of Dulux's white satin. I was not impressed with the number of coats required for a good finish, but it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Jun 2008)

I've used Acrylic paint for some years now and I have found it hard to get a good finish with it but having said that there are really good advantages to using it.

Water based so can clean the brushes easily or spills.
It doesn't stink as much as oil based paints.
Dries very fast an I mean very fast so you can have kids around
Also for some reason it keeps its colour much longer than oil based paints.


----------

